# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  حكاية من تزبّب وهو حِصْرَم ... فاتعظ بغيرك قبل أن تندم

## الأحنف بن قيس

قال أحمد الحربي:
 
مرحباً بكم يا سادة يا كرام وسلامٌ من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركة
خلتي وصحبي
 
لا جرم! إني لأكتب هذا الموضوع والمحاذير تتناوشني من مكانٍ قريبٍ ومن مكانٍ بعيد، مخافة ألاّ يكون هذا الموضوع لله، ولذلك أقول : اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الموضوع رياءٌ وشُهرة، أو حُبٌّ للظهور والسُّمْعة، أو لأحدٍ من خلقك نصيبٌ فيه، اللهم فسلِّط على هذا الموضوع الأَرَضة تأكله من أعلاه إلى أسفله، واقتُلْه في مهده، وإدْه في استهلاله، واجعل حروفَه شَذَرَ مذَر، وألفاظَه شغَرَ بغَر، ولا تنسأ له في الأثر، واجعل تأثيره لا يُجاوز أرنبة أنفه. وإن كنت تعلم أنه خالصاً لك، قاصداً به رضاك، طالباً لمّ الشمل وجمع الكلمة على الحق والهدى فاكتب له القبول واجعله يسير في القلوب مسير الشمس في الكون، واجعله عُدّةً لي في يوم الشِّدَّة، ثُقْلاً في صحيفة الأعمال، وزيادة في الهدى والتقى.

لا جرم! إني لأكتب هذا الموضوع وقلبي مفعمٌ بالأمل ممتليءٌ بالأمنيات أن يكتب الله له القبول بين شريحةٍ كثيرٍ عديدُها من أهل الخير والاستقامة، وهم صغار طلبة العلم.

لا جرم! إني لأكتب هذا الموضوع وأنا أشد حذراً من هاربٍ بدم، خشية أن يستغله بعض المرضى في غير ما أُريد له، فيقول انظروا إلى هذا الرجل من تلك الفئة وكيف هي نهايته ونهاية كل من سار على نهجه! فحينها سأقول له سقطْتّ ولا لعاً لك.

لا جرم! إني لأكتب هذا الموضوع وفي خاطري تتصارع الأفكار، كيف آتيه؟ وأي طريقٍ أسلكها لأصل به إلى شاطيء الأمان؟ وإلى أيِّ مدىً هذا المبنى يدل على هذا المعنى! وإلى أيِّ مدىً ذاك المعنى يقوم به هذا المبنى خير قيامٍ.

سأسير في هذا المقال على قدم الإيضاح والتفصيل، بعيداً عن العمومات التي يُفسِّرها المغرض على هواه، بعيداً عن المجملات التي يفصِّلها المتردِّي من فوق جبال الجهل والهوى على ما يريد، فالمقام مقام نصيحةٍ في ثوب قصّة، وحكايةٍ في قالب نصيحة، محاولاً قدر المستطاع قطع كل صارفٍ يصرف، ومؤوِّلٍ يتأوّل، والله وحده المعين.

هذا المقال يا سادة يا كرام، لا يشمل صنفين من الناس، وهم العلماء وطلبة العلم الكبار، وكلٌّ حسيب نفسه ورقيب عقله، فهل أنت من العلماء؟ وهل أنت تعد في طلبة العلم الكِبار؟ أعني كبار العلم لا كِبار السن، إن كنتَ أحد هذين الصنفين فإنك تعلم ما تأتي وتذر، وعليك من نفسك رقيبْ، والواجب عليك كبيرٌ في اقتفاء الكتاب والسنة بفهم السلف الصالح، وفي ردع الباطل وبيان الحق الذي قام عليه البرهان بصدقه، وما البرهان إلا آيةٌ محكمة أو سنة ماضية أو إجماعٌ منعقد، أو قياسٌ معتَبر، فعليك البلاغ والبيان دون الالتفات إلى كثرةٍ وقِلة، فإن الحق هو الكثرة، وإن الباطل هو القلة وإن ملأ أصحابه فِجاج الأرض.

وإن كنتَ من الصنف الذي أقصده وهم طلبة العلم الصغار فإن هذا المقال لك، وما قام له سوقٌ إلا بك.
يشملك هذا المقال أيها الصغير المتزبِّب قبل أن يتحصرم، بغض النظر عن توجّهك وما تنتهجه! جاميٌ كما ينعت الناعتون، أو صحوي كما يصف الواصفون، أو قطبيٌّ أو سروريٌّ كما يقوله الآخرون، فأياً كنتَ فإنني أعنيك وأقصدك، وما ذكرتُ هذه المسميات إلا للتوضيح فقط، دون التعرض لنقدها في خصوص التسمية، موافَقةً أو مخالَفة، فالغرض هنا إطْلاعك على أصابع القصد وإلى أين تشير، حتى لا ترفع ثوبك عن الدم المهراق من أجساد الجهل وتظن أن جسدك الجاهل يسلم!

حبيبي وقرة عيني، إن في تقادم السنين وتتابعها وتسارعها عبرة لمن يعتبر ، وذكرى لمن ألقى النظر والسمع لها ، هي في تقلبها بالمرء حالاً على حالٍ تحْبوه الحكمة، وتوقفه على ما خفي عليه في سِنيِّ حياته الأولى ، تُطلعه على اعوجاج مساره ، وتوقظه من سبات قراراته ، وتنبهه من غفَلاته، كلما وقف والتفت خلفه ورأى كمّاً هائلاً من السنين والأعوام ، أطرق إطراق المُعتِبر والمتفكر في مآله ، ثم تنهَّد تنهُّدَ من يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون ، ولربما تحدرت دمعتان خفيفتان من مقلتيه تحكيان مرارة الحال وشدة الألم، ولعل الخير كل الخير للمرء في أن يصحح ما اعوجّ من الطريق ، ويستدرك ما فات من العمر ، ويستأنف حياته كما يجب أن تكون ..
الموضوع يا سادة يا كرام يحكي قصتي وما مررتُ به، أضعها بين يديك في حلقاتٍ لست أدري مداها، فلا أستطيع أن أقول هن ثلاثٌ ورابعها الخاتمة، ولا أربعٌ وخامسها الخاتمة، ولا دون هذا ولا أكثر، غير أنني أسير على الخُطى فمتى وصلتُ فقد انتهيت.

إن المقال يحكي تجربتي الشخصية في نقد الرجال والطوائف ، يحكي حكاية من تزبّب وهو حِصرَم ، ومن دخل الدار من سطحها لا من بابها ، ومن أتى الأمور من أدبارها لا من قُبُلِها ! ومن أراد قطف الثمرة ولم يهتمّ بالأرض ولا كيف يزرع ..

قصتي مع النقد والمناقشات والمهاترات في الواقع الأرضي وفي الفضاء العنكبوتي، قصة امتدت تفاصيلها إلى ما يزيد على أربعة عشر عاماً، أخذتْ مني ثمرة عمري، وزهرة حياتي، وخُلاصة أنفاسي، أخذت مني شبابي، ذهبَ هدراً بلا فائدةٍ تُذكر، لقد وهبني الله حافظةً جيدة، وحُبّاً للقراءة، ووِّفقتُ في الدراسة على عالمين كبيرين

 من أهل السنة وهما الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي والشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان، وأنا في بواكير الشباب، فجاءت هذه المعمعةُ وهي النقاش والجدال وفلان وعِلاّن! وهؤلاء وأولئك، لتحملني على ظهرها، ولله من ظَهرٍ ما أطْوله وأشأمَه! سارت بي مدة طويلة وأنا في غاية المرح والفرح، ثم توقفتْ فجأةً وقالت دونك فانزل! فنزلتُ ثم نظرت إلى الوراء، فإذا بها أربعة عشر عاماً، ونظرتُ في الحصيلة فإذا هي جهلٌ مُطبِقٌ بما لا يسع المسلم جهلُه. 

صدقني يا عزيزي إنني أكتب لك هذه الأسطر والدموع تتغرغر في عينيّ، كان بالإمكان أن أكون بأحسن من هذا، ولكن قدُر الله نافذ، وما قدّر الرحمن مفعولُ، كان بالإمكان لو سِرْت الهوينا على خطىً ثابتة أن أكون بمشيئة الله في مرتبةٍ من العلم والتقى، ولكن تعجّلتُ وارتكستُ فعرِيتُ من العلم وخلوتُ من التقى.
لقد كرهتُ هذه المناقشات كرْهي للفِش فاش! أتعرفون الفِش فاش؟ لقد فاتكم عِلم الفِش فاش بانشغالكم بالمهاترات فيا لخسارتكم!

أقول : فجأةً وبعد هذا العمر المديد في النقاشات والجدالات على أرض الواقع وفي فضاء المنتديات، جلستُ مع نفسي في حسابٍ مؤلم، فلم أحصِّل من العلم الذي أحببتُه وما أحبّني، وكنت سأتشرّف به ولكنه رفض أن يتشرّف بي، نظرت إلى موقعي من العلم فإذا بي صفْرٌ صغيرٌ على الشمال! فانتفضتُ كما انتفض العصفور بلّلَه القطرُ، وصحْتُ بملْء فمي واثكلياه! واحسرتاه! ذهب العمر فلْتة، ذهبتْ حياتي، طأطأتُ رأسي حزيناً كسيراً تتقاذفني أمواج الألم وتعتصرني الخيبة، إن عنّتْ لي مسألة اتصلتُ بمن هو أصغر مني أسأله وأستفتيه، ولو قُدِّر لي العلم لكان هذا الذي استفتيتهُ من تلاميذي، ليس كِبْراً علم الله ولو كنت متكبّراً ما اتصلت وما استفتيتُ، ولكنني أحكي واقعاً مُرّاً وحقيقةً قاتلة.

فلذلك زهدتُ فيها وكان الخير في هذا الزهد، ومن العجائب والعجائب جمّةٌ أن هناك تلازماً مطّرداً رأيته في نفسي! فإنني كلما توغلتُ في هاتيك النقاشات كلما انصرفتُ عن العلم، والعكس بالعكس فكلما تركتها كلما أقبلتُ على العلم، ولذلك عقدتُ العزمَ وانصرفتُ عنها كلّيّاً، وأقبلتُ إلى المواضيع الأخرى، من المواضيع الأدبية والمقالات الساخرة والقصائد، هذا في عالم المنتديات، وفي واقعي أقبلتُ على قراءة الكتب العلمية الشرعية، وعلى صناعة برامج الحاسب الآلي، والدين ممنوعٌ والرزق على الله!

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

الحلقة الثانية
 
مرحباً بكم يا سادة يا كرام وسلامٌ من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركة

خلتي وصحبي

لقد أردت الصراحة في هذا الموضوع، ولعل إرادتكم توافق إرادتي موافقةَ شَنٍّ لطبقَه، حين وافقه فعانقه أي معانقة، والشن هو (الإناء) والطبق هو (الغطاء)، ولا أظن الموضوع يحتمل غير الصراحة، لذلك أقول إن من المهم جداً التفريق بين التراجع عن المسألة وبين التراجع عن الخوض في المسألة، أعني أنني لستُ في حديثي في هذا الموضوع في حلقاته مُتراجعاً عن الحق الذي أراه مع فلان من العلماء في إنكاره ورده على عِلاّنٍ من الدعاة أو من العلماء! أو تبيينه باطل ما عليه الجماعات، أو تصنيفه الكتب في دحْر الشرِّ الوافد، أو قتل الشر المنبعث من الداخل، فهذا من الجهاد في سبيل الله بذُبابات الأقلام. وهو من خصائص العلماء وطلاب العلم الكبار.

لكن التراجع هو في خصوص الانشغال بتلك الردود وتقفُّرها لمن هم صغار في العلم مثلي، فلا يصح بحالٍ لمن يجهل أبجديات العلم أن يشغل نفسه بتلك الردود وما قال فلانٌ في فلان، وصرف أوقات العمر في شيءٍ ليس من اختصاصي في هذه المرحلة. هذا الذي أقصده من هذا الموضوع كله.

فالانشغال بتلك المواضيع يا سادة يعني استجابةً لخطوةٍ من خطوات أبي مرة، فالشيطان الرجيم يتدرج معك ويفتل لك في الحبْل والغارب، ويأتيك من هنا ومن هناك لعلك أن تستجيب له، فإن استطاع أن يوقعك في الشرك وإلا ففي البدع وإلا ففي الكبائر من الذنوب وإلا ففي الصغائر وإلا ففي المباحات وإن عجز أشغلك بالمفضول عن الفاضل، فإن أطعتَه واشتغلت بالمفضول عن الفاضل أعاد الكرّة في خطواته تلك رجوعاً إلى المباحات وهكذا إلى أن يصل إلى الشرك..

لقد كانت أربعة عشر عاماً محصورةً في مسائل معدودةً محدودة، أقوال فلانٍ في فلان، وتجاوزات فلانٍ في هذا الباب، وتزكيات فلانٍ لفلان، وجديد فلانٍ وعِلاّن، وردٌ جديدٌ على فلان، وجوابٌ عن رد فلانٍ على عِلاّن! سامحوني لقد صُمّت آذانُكم من مادة (فَلَنَ)، ولكن لا بد مما لا بد منه، فلا أريد التصريح بالأسماء، وكلكم لا يجهلها.

أربعة عشر عاما تساوي أربعين يوماً بعد الخمسة آلاف يومٍ، الله الله! لو أنْ قُدِّر لي أن أحفظ في كل يوم آيةً وحديثاً ومسألة علمية مما يعني المسلم لكنت اليوم أسعد من سعيد، يعني هذا أنني حويتُ القرآن بين جنْبيَّ وصحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم و5040 مسألة علمية شرعية، بخٍ بخْ، ربح العمرَ من عمل هذا.

ولكن، يا لحسرتي وخيبتي! حويت أقوال فلانٍ وأنفاسه لأردّ عليه! واستوعبتُ رسائل فلانٍ وردوده لأُدافع عنه، وما أغنتْ عني تلك الأقوال والأنفاس والرسائل والردود، فهل تستطيع تلك بمجموعها أن تُعيد لي ما سرقتْه من سِنيِّ عمري! سرقتْ مني أعزّ ما أملِك، سرقتْ مني زادي إلى الدار الآخرة، أترون يا سادة زاداً مثل السنين والأعوام!

لكن ..

ما فات مات والمؤمّل غيبٌ *** ولك الساعة التي أنت فيها

لقد أفقتُ بعد أربعة عشر عاماً على حقيقة مرّة، جاء بها الدليل الساطع والبرهان القاطع على بساط الهُدى، وقف الدليل بمحاذاة كتفي الأيمن من أمامي ووقف البرهان بمحاذاة كتفي الأيسر من خلفي، وبدآ يتناوبان في سؤالي وأنا بينهما لا أحار جواباً، مرةً يأخذني هذا إلى جهتَه ويسألني ومرةً يأخذني ذاك إلى جهته ويسألني : 

ما فائدة ما أنت فيه؟
هل مضيتَ في العلم عُمُراً؟
هل حويتَ ما لا يسع المسلم جهلَه؟
هل فرضُ عينٍ أم فرض كفايةٍ ما أنت فيه؟
ما هي شروط الوضوء؟
زوجتُك تسألك هل ما هي فيه دمُ حيضٍ أم استحاضة؟

ثم..

هل اتقيت الله في ردّك ؟
هل يجيز الشرع سُخريتك بهذا المسلم وإن أخطأ؟
لعلك وصلتَ إلى كبيرة الغيبة في ذِكرك لفلانٍ المخطيء؟
أتعرف حدود ما يجوز لك في ذكرك لأخيك؟
أتعرف فقه الأولويات؟
هل ..
هل ..
هل ..

أصابني الدُّوار بهذا الكم الهائل من الأسئلة التي في بعضها لم أجد جواباً، وفي بعضها وجدتُ جواباً ضدي، وفي البعض الثالث وقفتُ على خسارتي، ثم سقطتُ أرضاً، وما أتذكر إلا عصافير الحسرة وهُنّ يُحلِّقْن فوق رأسي!

أفقتُ وفتحت عينيّ وإذا بهما لا زالا واقفين عن يميني وشمالي، ناولتُهما يديّ فأخذا بضَبْعي، وجئتُ أتوكّأ عليهما حتى وصلتُ إليكم وقرعتُ بابكم، فهل من معتبر!

إننا لا نعرف متى نقول وكيف نقول! متى نرد وكيف نرد! ولكننا نوقن حق اليقين ونعرف المعرفة التي ليس بها جهالة أن الرد فرض كفايةٍ إذا قام به من يكفي سقط الإثم عن الباقين، فإن كان الورع والخوف من الله قد أخذا منك كل مأخذ، وخفتَ أن تأثم بترك الجميع! فإنك تعلم أن الجميع لم يتركوا وأن العلماء الكبار ردُّوا وبيّنوا، فافرح يا رعاك الله فلقد سقط الإثم عنك ببيانهم وردهم!

فدع ما أنت فيه ـ أيها المتزبِّب وهو حِصرِم ـ من الخوض في هذا المسائل أياً كان توجّهك، جاميٌ كما ينعت الناعتون، أوصحويٌ كما يصف الواصفون، أو قطبيٌ أو سروري، ولا تشغل وقتكَ بالردود ومتابعتها، ولئن فعلتَ فإنك الخاسر الوحيد وما تمشي إلا خلف سرابٍ بِقِيعة..

أنت تعرف وأنا أعرف أن لها حلاوةً وطلاوةً، وأن في الردود والجدال والنقاش متْعةً وأيُّ متعة! ولكني أشبِّه هذه المتعة بالنظر إلى ماء البحر وزَبَده، جميلٌ ورائع، ولكن إذا وضعتَه في فمك علمتَ حقيقته! وحقيقته فوات العمر بما ليس لك.

إنني أدعوك أخي الحبيب إلى الترك الفوري النهائي لهذه المعمعات التي لا تحسنها كما يحسنها العلماء الذين أخذوا العلم بقوة، وإن أبيتَ وركبتَ فيها الصعب والذلول فإني موقفك على حالٍ وأريد أن تبدي لي مشاعرك .

تخيل نفسك في جدالٍ جماهيريٍّ مباشرٍ في مسألةٍ دقيقة من مسائل العلم الكبار، تضل فيها أفهامٌ وتزل فيها عقول ولا ينجو إلا من نجّاه الله، لنقل مسألة تبديع فلان! وأنت في غمرة ردودك التفتَ إليك الخصم وقال لك، دعنا من هذه المسألة، وأخبرنا عن واجبات العمرة! نظرتَ يميناً وشمالاً فسُقط في يدك ولم تحرْ جواباً .

أنت بهذا وقعتَ في أمرين، الأول أن الحق أُتي من قِبَلِك، فقد يكون ذلك الفلان مبتدعٌ حقاً، ولكن ضعفك عن الجواب في مسألة من بدهيات طالب العلم جعل الجماهير والنظّارة والمارّة يرون ذلك الفلان من السنة وليس من البدعة في شيء، فجنيتَ على السنة بجهلك، والثاني أنك عرفت أنك لا شيء حين جهلتَ تلك المسألة.

أيها الصغير في علمه، الضعيف في عقله
إن العلم والعقل يضربان على قفاك وأنت لا تشعر، وقد ضرباني قبلك

بورك فيكم أجمعين أكتعين أبصعين

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

الحلقة الثالثة:

مرحباً بكم يا سادة يا كرام وسلامٌ من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركة

خلتي وصحبي

إن من صميم هذه الحلقات وخلاصتها الدعوة إلى اعتزال تلك المواضيع والإقبال على طلب العلم، فلذلك هي تعمّ كل صغيرٍ في العلم أياً كان توجّهه، لهذا فليست هي دعوة إلى تغيير المواقف والقناعات تجاه الأشخاص والجماعات والفئات، ابْق على ما أنت عليه أيها الصغير كما أنت إن أحْببْتَ، ولكنني أشجِّعك على الحفاظ على ثمرة عمرك وتوسيع رُقعةِ علمك الصغيرة، وحين يكون لديك العلم الكافي الشافي فعندها ربما تتغير قناعاتك كلها أو بعضها أو تثبت عليها كلها أو بعضها، بحسْب ما تراه موافقاً للحق.

دعوتي هذه لا تنافي بحالٍ ما عليه موقفي أنا من القضية الفلانية أو من الجماعة الفلانية أومن فلانٍ من الناس، لذلك ـ مع الفارق ـ نجد من سمْت العلماء أنهم لا يجيبون على بعض المسائل ولا يقولون رأيهم فيها لسببٍ عارضٍ من الأسباب، ونحن هنا لدينا سببٌ عارضٌ وقويٌّ ويحتاج كماً من السنين لإزالته وهو الجهل، فلذلك نتشبّه بالعلماء فلا نخوض في تلك المسائل المَعْنيّة.

في تركك لتلك المواضيع وإقبالك على طلب العلم ستجني بإذن الله سنابلَ من التوفيق في كل سُنبلة مائة حبة؛ بدءاً بشغل وقتك بقال الله وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال الأئمة الأعلام، مروراً بالابتعاد عن المهاترات التي في حواشيها تكمن المعاصي، من غيبةٍ وبهتانٍ وسبٍّ وشتمٍ وقسوةٍ في القلب وصدودٍ عن الذِّكْر، وانتهاءً بالزيادة في العلم، تلك الزيادة التي أمر الله نبيه وخليله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يدعو بها فقال تعالى وتقدس {وقل ربِّ زدني علما}

أزعم زعم الموقن يا سادة أن في طلب العلم للمتزبِّبين من أمثالي رَدْماً للهوّة وتقريباً كبيراً بين المختلفين، لأن هذا الذي يعترض الآن نتج اعتراضه من عدم فهم الدليل والعِلة، وأنا اعترضتُ نتيجة فهمٍ خاطيءٍ للدليل والعِلة، فنتج عن هذين الاعتراضين فُرْقةٌ أوسع مما بين السماء والأرض، وسِبابٌ وشتائمُ أشد فتكاً من القنابل الفيسفورية، سلوني عنها فلقد مر صاروخٌ منها من فوق رأسي فأخذ معه كل شعرةٍ سوداء وترك لي ما ثقُل ظِلُّه وابْيضَّ لونُه!

ولكن حين نطلب العلم أنا وهذا المعترض، مع أخذ الاعتبار باتحاد العقيدة، فكلُّنا من أهل السنة والجماعة، ومصادر التلقّي متفقة، وربما يكون العلماء هم العلماء، والكتب هي الكتب، فإنه ما من شكٍّ أن كثيراً من الاختلافات ستتلاشى، ولربما يكون هناك اتفاقٌ شامل كامل.

العلم إن امتثلتَه وهبك الله به خيراً كثيراً وستدعو لي فتذكّرني حينذاك! 

أنت اليوم ـ أيها المتزبِّب وأنت حصرِم ـ لا يردعك رادعٌ في إطلاق ما شئتَ من الكلمات والأنباز والأوصاف والشتائم، وهذا أمرٌ مشاهَدٌ ومرئيٌّ رأي العين، والسبب في متناول اليد ولا يحتاج إلى كدِّ الذهن وإعمال الفِكْر؛ وهو خلوُّ وِفاضك من العلم، الذي هو أقصر الطرق إلى خشية الله ومخافته {إنما يخشى اللهَ من عباده العلماءُ} ، أما أنت فخشيتُك من الله ضعيفةٌ فلذلك تُلقي بالكلام الذي يهابه العلماء.

وحتى في مجال الرجوع إلى الحق، فلو حاك الحق في صدرك فلعلّك لا تتوب ولا تدّكر ولا ترجع ولا تلقي له بالاً، وما ذاك إلاّ لعدم أهليتك للمعاني العظيمة الكبيرة وهي (الرجوع إلى الحق خيرٌ من التمادي في الباطل) ، لأنك لا تعرف الحق من الباطل بنفسك، فلذلك سيعزِف أبو مُرّة على أوتارِ الصدود لديك، تارةً بأن شيخك اطلع عليه ورأى فساده! وأُخرى بأن خصمك مبطلٌ لا يجري على لسانه الحق! وثالثةً من باب (معاهم معاهم .. عليهم عليهم).

وهذا ما ليس عند طلاب العلم الكبار ولا العلماء في الغالب إلا من شذ، فهم يعرفون الحق بعلاماته وأماراته ودلائله فيرجعون إليه، وحين يرجعون فإنهم يرجعون على بصيرةٍ وهدى، من دليل قاطعٍ وبرهانٍ ساطع، لا تعتورهما الشكوك والظنون، فهم لا يضعون أقدامهم إلا على أرضٍ صلبة.

بالنسبة لي! فلقد صدرتْ مني كلماتٌ وسبابٌ وشتائم وأشياءُ وأشياء! في الزمن الغابر! حين أتذكّرها الآن وأجعل كأن أحداً غيري قالها، فإني أستعظمها وما أستطيع إلا أن أضع يدي فوق رأسي، أوّه أوّه عين الجهل عين الجهل! كيف اسطعْتُ التلفظ بها؟! وما هو المُجيز لمثلها؟! ولو أُوقفتُ بين يدي الله كيف سيكون الجواب عنها؟! 

وهي ما بين سبٍّ مقذِع واتهامٍ وقذفٍ وهلمّ جراً وهلم ندامة

إن قلتَ تسرُّعٌ فما أبعدتَ عن الهدف، أو قلت مجازفاتٌ فما زُغتَ عن الصواب، أو قلتَ قِلة مراعاةٍ للوقوف والسؤال يوم القيامة فما قلتَ غير الصواب، فاللهم إني أسألك السِّتر ومغفرة الذنب.

الشيء الغريب يا سادة أنك حين تكون وسْط المعمعة فإنك لا تشعر بحجمها الطبيعي الذي يساوي كوكب ذيل العقرب، أعني حجم السباب والشتائم! بل تراها مثل حبّة البُندق أو تصغر عنها! ولكن حين تبتعد عن تلك المواضيع زمناً ثم تعود فإنك تراها بحجمها الطبيعي، وجرِّب أيها المتزبِّب فإنك على المجرِّب.

أختتم هذه الحلقة بسؤالك المقارنةَ بين حياتين، وانظر لنفسك وامحضها النصيحة، واختر لها ما تحب.

قارِن بين أربعة عشر عاماً قضيتَها بين :
قال الله 
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بين مسائل التوحيد والفقه والأصول والحديث واللغة

وبين أربعة عشر عاماً قضيتَها بين : 
لم يقل شيخي هذا الكلام! 
وقال شيخك كلاماً أكبر منه!
ولقد زكّاهم الشيخ فلان وفلان !
وقد حكم عليهم الشيخ فلان وعِلاّن!
وهذه التزكية قديمة!
وهذا القول قديمٌ وتراجع عنه!

في أيِّ الحياتين أنت رابح؟! 
تذكّر أنك صغيرٌ في العلم يا فتى..

بورك فيكم أجمعين أكتعين أبصعين

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

الحلقة الرابعة:

مرحباً بكم يا سادة يا كرام وسلامٌ من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركة
خلتي وصحبي

فقه الأولويات فقهٌ عجيبٌ وبديعٌ، من لم يرْعه حق رعايته ويعتنِ به عنايةً تليق به، فاته من الخير ما إنّ حسرته لتطول، والغبن فيه ظاهرٌ ومبين، أما من أخذه بعين الاعتبار فقد حصّل من الخير ما يشكر به ربّه آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، ولم يفتْه بابٌ من أبواب الخير إلا ضرب فيه بسهم، وأخذ منه نصيبه.

ولِتَقف على جمال هذا الفقه وأهميته، سأضرب لك أمثلة تجلِّيه :

1- الأذان وقراءة القرآن 
رفع المؤذِّن صوته بالنداء للصلاة حين كنتَ منهمكاً في تلاوة كتاب الله، فهل تستمر في تلاوتك أم تقطعها وتردد مع المؤذِّن؟ 
كما ترى فكلاهما خيرٌ وبرّ

فقه الأولويات يقول لك :
اقطع قراءتك وردد مع المؤذِّن، فإن الأذان ينتهي وقته بانتهاء المؤذِّن من آخر جملة، فثوابه محدودٌ بوقتٍ محدد، بينما قراءة القرآن لا حدّ لها بوقتٍ ولا بمقدار، وبهذا تجمع بين الأجرين ولا يفوتانك.

2- الصلاة على الجنازة وقضاء الفريضة
دخلتَ المسجد وقد سلّم الإمام وكبّر للصلاة على الجنازة، فهل تكبِّر معه أم تقضي الصلاة الفائتة؟

فقه الأولويات يقول لك:
صلِّ على الجنازة لأنها تفوت، ثم بعد ذلك يمكنك قضاء الصلاة الفائتة.

3- تعارض واجبٌ مع مندوبٍ بحيث لا يمكن الجمع بينهما
مثل تعارض طاعة الوالدين مع طلب العلم الشرعي الزائد عن الضرورة

فقه الأولويات يحكم :
بأن يقدِّم الواجب وهو طاعة الوالدين ثم المندوب وهو الثاني

4- تعارض الوقوع في محرّمٌ مع الوقوع في محرَّمٍ أخف منه، بحيث لا يمكن تلافيهما جميعاً
مثل تحقق وقوع رجُلٍ في الزنا أو جلد عميرة

فقه الأولويات يقول لك :
ارتكب الأخف وهو الثاني، ولكن مع شرط التحقق لا التوهّم.

هذا هو فقه الأولويات

وفيما يخصنا في هذه الحلقات، فمن المهم جداً لمن أراد أن يظفر بالخير كله ويرعى مصلحة نفسه، أن يهتم بفقه الأولويات، بل إنه في بعض حالاته يكون مراعاة فقه الأولويات من الواجبات الحتمية.

ها أنت اليوم طالب علمٍ مبتديء! ومعنى ذلك أنك ضعيفٌ في العلم ولو أمضيتَ عمُراً في مصاحبة العلماء، وسماع الأشرطة وقراءة الكتب، فما دمتَ لا تستظهر المسائل، فأنت طالب علم صغيرٍ، إذن فأنت لست طالب علمٍ متمكِّن نستطيع أن نقول عنك إنك من كبار طلاّب العلم.

لأجل هذا فإن وقتك زاحمه أمران؛ طلب العلم، ومجادلة كاتبٍ في الإنترنت حول فلانٍ وعِلاّن!

فقه الأولويات يقول لك:
أقبل على الأول واترك الثاني ولا تدخل في جدالٍ مع هذا وذاك وهؤلاء وأولئك، لأن إمضاء الوقت في طلب العلم تعلّماً ومراجعةً ومدارسة والاستزادة منه أولى من المجادلة وتبادل الردود.

ومثله قضاء الساعات في نقاش قضايا نوقشتْ من غيرك مع غيره كثيراً في كثيرٍ من المنتديات أو القراءة في العلم.

فقه الأولويات يقول لك :
قل له يبحث في جوجل أو قوقل! ولا تناقشه، وأقبل أنت على القراءة في العلم.

ومثله الانشغال بفرض الكفاية وقد قام به من يكفي
مثل بيان بطلان ما عليه فلانٌ من الناس، حيّاً أو ميّتاً

فقه الأولويات يقول لك :
هذا من العبث وضياع الوقت فلا تنشغل بما كفيتَه

أحبتي الكرام..

يقول الله تعالى ( ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون) قال العلماء : العالم الربّاني هو الذي يعلم طلابه صغار العلم قبل كِبارِه، ولهذا درج علماء أهل السنة والجماعة منذ القِدَم على تعليم طلابهم صغار العلم قبل كباره، يفعلون هذا واقعاً ويوصون به غيرهم في شتى الفنون؛ في الفقه، وأصوله، والعقيدة، وعلوم اللغة، والتفسير، والحديث... الخ

وإن سألتَ عالماً في علم الحديث مثلاً، كيف أطلب علم الحديث؟ فإنه سيرشدك إلى البيقونية ونزهة النظر، ولن يرشدك إلى تهذيب الكمال للمِزِّي الذي يخص علم الرجال في جرحٍ وتعديل، وهذا لأن من رقى السطح من غير أن يتدرّج في السلالم ما يلبث أن يقع على ظهره، فهذا هذا.

وأنت أيها المتزبِّب ولم تزل حِصرِماً مثلي، كيف يحق لك أن تقفز إلى كبار العلم فتتحدث في المسائل الكِبار من مثل هل الجرحٍ المفسّر مقدمٌ على التعديل؟! ومتى لا يُقبل قول الثقة؟! ومن مثل الحكم على أفعال ولي الأمر هل هي مداهنة أم مداراة؟ هل هي موالاةٌ أم لا؟! وما يجوز له وما لا يجوز! في حين أنك لو سُئلتَ عن مسألةٍ من مثل رجلٍ حلق شعره بعدما مسح عليه هل ينتقض وضوؤه أم لا؟ لاحترتَ وضربتَ أخماساً في أسداس لا تدري ما تقول!

أخي الحبيب 
تأمل فقه الأولويات، وانظر إليه بعين الاعتبار
وتعلم صغار العلم قبل كباره
فحريٌّ بك أن توفق للخير وتزكو وتعلو

بورك فيكم أجمعين أكتعين أبصعين

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

الخاتمة:

مرحباً بكم يا سادة يا كرام وسلامٌ من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركة

خلتي وصحبي

لقد مرّتِ الحلقات مر السحاب ومشتْ كما يمشي الوجِي الوحِلُ، أبنتُ فيها عما أريد قوله في خصوص تجربتي في قضاء الوقت الطويل في النقاشات والنزاعات والمجادلات حول نقد الجماعات والرجال وفلان وعِلاّن! ومُضيِّ العمر فيما غيره خيرٌ منه.

وضعتُ في الحلقات خلاصة تجربةٍ امتدّت لأكثر من أربعة عشر عاماً، وحريٌّ بالعاقل أن يرى العبرة في غيره فيعتبر، ومن الغبن الظاهر والغرر المؤكَّد إن كان المرء لا يعتبر إلا بنفسه! ولكن هل يُعدَّ هذا معتبراً وقد بلغه ما انتهى إليه غيرُه! بالطبع لا، لإنه حينذاك قد تأكدتْ خسارته، ورآها تتراقص أمام عينيه كيداً وإغاظةً.

لم أضعْ هذه الحلقات مفاخرةً، وكيف يفخر المرء بالخسارة! اللهم إلا إن كان مجنوناً قد أرضعتْه الجِنُّ حولين كاملين، ولم أضعها مراءاةٍ ولا مماراةٍ ولا رياءً ولا سُمْعةً إن شاء الله وأسأل الله إن يغفر لي إن كانت كذلك.

أحبتي ..

هذه خاتمة المقالات، وأحسِبها خاتمة حياتي في المنتديات، خاتمةٌ بخاتمة، ونهايةٌ بنهاية، فإنني يا رعاكم الله قد أمضيتُ قريباً من عشر سنوات في فضاء المنتديات، لا أزعم أني في كلها كنتُ جميلاً، ولا أزعم إني في جُلّها قد عملتُ صواباً، بل إني موقنٌ أنني قد خلطتُ عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيّئاً وعسى الله أن يجبر الكسر ويعفو عن الخطأ ويغفر العمد.

شاكستُ في المنتدياتُ كثيراً إنْ جِدّاً وإن هزْلاً، في مصارعاتٍ شعرية، أو مطارحاتٍ أدبية، أو جدالاتٍ شرعية أو فكرية، طَحنتُ وطُحنتُ، وقتلتُ وقُتلتُ، ونِلتُ ونِيل مني، فاستوينا على فرسي رهان، لا أنا سابقٌ ولا مسبوق.

تعرّفتُ في المنتديات على أناسٍ كثُر، تلوح مخيّلتُهم على ذاكرتي الآن، ولولا مخافة نسيان أحدِهم لذكرتهم كلهم أجمعين أكتعين أبصعين

كم مرةٍ أعزم على ترك المنتديات وأعود، إنه الإدمان الذي فتَك بي فتكاً ذريعاً، فقبل أربع سنواتٍ عقدتُ العزم على الاعتزال، وما صبرتُ غير شهرين متتابعين حتى أنكفأتْ قِدْرُ الصبر، ورجعتُ رغماً عن أنفي، وها أنا اليوم أُعيد الكرّة مرةً أُخرى فعسى أن أُفلِح، فإن عزمي اليوم قويٌ إن شاء الله.

لن أقول إنها استراحةٌ محارب، فما حاربتُ أحداً وعهدي بنفسي أنني طيب القلب، وهذا عيبي الوحيد (كما يقوله الكذابون) ، وإن كنت قد قتلتُ مائة نفس، وجرحتُ ألف جريح، وسرقتُ خمسين مرّة، وشتمتُ مسلمين أبرياء ألف شتمة! وطاردتُ القِطط في الشوارع، أرأيتم كيف أن عيبي الوحيد أنني طيب القلب!

بالله عليكم لا تبكوا ولا تنتحروا ولا تقتلوا أولادكم ولا تحرِّموا على أنفسكم ما أحل الله لكم بسبب اعتزالي ويا نساء لا تخمشْنَ وجوهكنّ ولا تنزعنَ خمُرَكنَّ، أعرف أنه يحق لكم ولكن ذلك، ولكن لا بد من الصبر وإن لم تصبروا اليوم فمتى يكون الصبر!!

بورك فيكم أجمعين أكتعين أبصعين

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ الكريم المفضال
أحسنت أحسن الله إليك
ما أجمل ما كتبت, ففيه موعظة بالغة لمن يتعظ
دمت مسددا وموفقا لكل خير

----------


## الأحنف بن قيس

-وفيك بارك الله اخي، وما أنا إلا ناقل

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مقالة رائعة 

وأسلوب راق جدا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

والله إنها لمتعة ! وأي متعة !

بارك الله فيك أخانا الفاضل / الأحنف بن قيس .
وواجبُ هذا المقال ِ أن يُنشر ويّـنْتشر في كلِّ المنتديات ِوالملتقيات ِ, إذْ إن حالنا وحال شبابِنا اليوم , لمكدورٌ !!
أسألُ الله َ العظيم , رب العرش الكريم , أن يحفظَك , ويغفرَ لك , ويتوب َ عليك , إذْ ربُّ ضرَّةٍ نافعة ٍ !!
وعسى أن تكْرَهوا شيئا ً , وهو خيرٌ لكم . 
محبكم / أبو الهمام البرقاوي /

----------


## أبو قتادة المصري

احسنت بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ... ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 
ولو نارا نفخت بها أضاءت ... ولكن أنت تنفخ في رماد 
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
بارك الله فيك مقال رائع و أسلوب راق جدا جدا وفقك الله ....
أسأل الله أن يهدينا إلى سواء السبيل ..
والله من حق هذا الموضوع أن ينشر على كافة المنتديات العلمية ..
وإني سائل المشرفين أن يثبتوا هذا الموضوع على هذا المنتدى المبارك ....

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

مقاله رائعة بمعني الكلمة  وجزى الله الأخ أحمد الحربي خير الجزاء فقد عرفته منذ فترة تزيد على أكثر من ست سنوات أيام الحروب الأهلية التي كانت تدور رحاها في الساحة الإسلامية  والأدبية فكنت يومها من  المتفرجين والمشجعيين للكاتب السعودي حسن مفتي (الخفاش الأسود)بينما كنت في نفس الوقت من المغرمين بمتابعة مقالات ومشاركات الأديب السلفي أحمد الحربي فقد شهدت له مطاحنات مع تلاميذ الشيخ سفرالحوالي ومع أحد تلاميذ الشيخ عبدالكريم الحميد إلا إن ماتميز به أخي أحمد  عن غيره هو سرعة الرجوع والندم  على تلك المشادات الكلامية  ثم حجب منبر الساحات وحجبت معه أخبار وأسماء تلك الكُتاب المتميزين ... وجزى الله الكاتب والناقل خير الجزاء

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

مقــال ماتعٌ .. ونصح صادق كــذلك أحسبـه ..




> هذه خاتمة المقالات، وأحسِبها خاتمة حياتي في المنتديات، خاتمةٌ بخاتمة، ونهايةٌ بنهاية، فإنني يا رعاكم الله قد أمضيتُ قريباً من عشر سنوات في فضاء المنتديات، لا أزعم أني في كلها كنتُ جميلاً، ولا أزعم إني في جُلّها قد عملتُ صواباً، بل إني موقنٌ أنني قد خلطتُ عملاً صالحاً وآخر سيّئاً وعسى الله أن يجبر الكسر ويعفو عن الخطأ ويغفر العمد.




لكن الأستاذ أحمد لا زال يكتب وآخر تواجد له في الساحة قبل دقائق !!

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> مقــال ماتعٌ .. ونصح صادق كــذلك أحسبـه ..
> 
> 
> 
> لكن الأستاذ أحمد لا زال يكتب وآخر تواجد له في الساحة قبل دقائق !!


هو كما قال :
كم مرةٍ أعزم على ترك المنتديات وأعود، إنه الإدمان الذي فتَك بي فتكاً ذريعاً، فقبل أربع سنواتٍ عقدتُ العزم على الاعتزال، وما صبرتُ غير شهرين متتابعين حتى أنكفأتْ قِدْرُ الصبر، ورجعتُ رغماً عن أنفي، وها أنا اليوم أُعيد الكرّة مرةً أُخرى فعسى أن أُفلِح، فإن عزمي اليوم قويٌ إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم محمد عبد الله

أثلجت قلبي بمقالتك
لست بطالبة علم و لا أحلم بذلك
و لكن كان يؤلمني ما يحدث بين طلاب العلم مما ذكرت
و استفاقة واحد تبعث الأمل باستفاقة الجميع
و هذه الاستفاقة ليست نهاية بل البداية الحقيقية
بارك الله فيك و وفق كل طالب علم إلى الصواب و السداد

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

المقال بديعٌ ! ، بل مِن أروع ما قرأتُ ..
وقد تضمّن نصيحة هي ـ لعمر الله ـ من أهمّ النصائح وأجلها لطالب العلم وغيره ..
نفع الله به ، وأعظم أجر كاتبه ..

----------


## حطّام

*أحمد الرافد الحربي وفقه الله لقد ترك الساحات العربية الحرة واعتزلها*

----------


## صاعقة

للرفع..

قل سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله  والله اكبر

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ولذلك ينبغي علي المشايخ والعلماء أن يهتموا بتربية الطلبة على الخصال الحميدة، وعدم التعجل في التصدر

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------

